# Auf Ebene darunter beziehen



## LiveLoud (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe in PS eine Grafik aus Illustrater platziert und eingebettet. 
Nun wollte ich eine neue Ebene zum malen erstellen die sich auf die genannte Grafik bezieht, um nicht über die Ränder zu malen. 
Leider funktioniert das nicht so wirklich. Denn anstatt innehalb des Objekts zu malen, kann ich nur die Ränder bemalen. 
Kann mir jemand helfen???
Kurioserweise hats bis vor kurzem noch funktioniert! 

LG


----------



## Another (15. Mai 2017)

Klick ma im Ebenen-Reiter auf die Mal-Ebene, halte danach die ALT-Taste gedrückt, und klicke dabei zwischen die Mal-Ebene und der Ebene darunter.


----------



## coole-files (29. Mai 2017)

Zeige mal einen Screenshot. Ist es ein Smart-Objekt? Ansonsten rastere mal die Ebene.


----------

